# Mont Blanc Refill



## creativewriting (Apr 27, 2010)

Out of curiosity does anyone know the thread size for the Mont Blanc Rollerball refills?


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 27, 2010)

creativewriting said:


> Out of curiosity does anyone know the thread size for the Mont Blanc Rollerball refills?


 
The Mont Blanc rollerball refills that I use (for models MS 162 and 163) do not have threads. I have most of the MB refills, so I'll look again tonight to see if any have threads, but (I think) the ones I have are very similar to the Schmidt 5888 refill.


OOPS! Just took out the refill and it DOES have tiny little threads (Sorry, Trifocal wearer here). I'll measure the thread pitch and diameter tonight and upload pictures with thread gauge and calipers, as I am OBVIOUSLY blind as a bat!


----------



## creativewriting (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks.  They are tiny little suckers aren't they.  My guess is metric, but that is all I have.  The number on this one is 15158 and fits the Solitare rollerball.  I am sure it is compatible with other Mont Blanc rollerballs as their website only lists one type of rollerball refill.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 27, 2010)

Mine looks to be 4.4mmx.5


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 28, 2010)

mredburn said:


> Mine looks to be 4.4mmx.5


 
Same here. 4.4......Possibly 4.5 X 5


----------



## creativewriting (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks.  I may have to grab a 4.5 x .5 and see if it works.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 28, 2010)

It may be a custom die. my metric set hits 4mmx.75 and 4mm x .70  but not 4.4 unless you have a metal lathe that can thread.


----------



## creativewriting (Apr 29, 2010)

I have found a 4.5 x .5 so I might give that a try.  I do have a metal lathe, but not the skills to create custom dies yet.  The lathe has only been parked in the garage for about 2 months now.

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Sansspaceship (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi All,

Realize this is an old thread, just wondering if someone managed to confirm if it was 4.5 x .5 or 4 x.7 as was thinking of using this ink cartridge for my first pen.  But am traveling and  don't have access to the my thread guages and would like to order machine taps before i get home.

Thanks in advance,
.adrian


----------

